# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  برنامج موسوعه صيغ الدعاوى والعقود القانونيه

## هيثم الفقى

http://www.2shared.com/file/3142699/2246e70b/f_law.html
او
http://www.2shared.com/file/3142699/...0b/f_law.html?

----------


## المحلاوي

شكرا للمساهمات القيمة

----------


## محمد قدادة

موضوع جيد وفيه استفادة قيمه 

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود

----------


## mohamed hussien

يا دكتورة / شيماء .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا محامي ومعايا ماجستير في القانون"دبلوم القانون الجنائي و دبلوم القانون المدني"
أتمني فرصة عمل بالجامعة طرفكم وعمل الكتوراه.
وشكرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

